# Beau and Ace



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi! After much preparation, I finally got my first rats 4 days ago. I decided not to make a post until I could get some really cute pictures of them. I got super lucky - stumbled upon these 5-month-old bonded males while getting ready to drive an hour and a half to Baraboo for some other rats. While the drive to the Humane Society that these boys were at was 44 minutes, it wasn't as bad as an hour and a half.
Since I got the boys, they've actually bonded to me very well. Beau was good with me immediately and it only took 2 days for Ace to warm up to me. They're so sweet. They only really sit still for petting while they're in their cage - they're more set on exploring and getting into trouble while outside their cage. That's understandable because they're in a new environment, it'll probably be less crazy after a few months when they feel that they've found everything in my room.
As for their relationship with each other... Lots of cuddling and sleeping together. They often groom each other as well. However, they've recently been getting into a lot of fights. Nothing too crazy, just a little bit of boxing, pinning, and warning squeaks here and there. As I'm a new rat owner, I'm not too familiar with rat body language, but I'm hoping it's just play fighting because there's no bloodshed.
Anyways, here they are!


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

They are so cute, and I'm really glad they're warming up to you nicely  the general rule is no blood no foul, and rat 'fights' often look and sound worse than they are, so I'm sure they are fine


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Lunchy said:


> They are so cute, and I'm really glad they're warming up to you nicely  the general rule is no blood no foul, and rat 'fights' often look and sound worse than they are, so I'm sure they are fine


Yeah, they seem to fight more when they're outside of their cage so I'm thinking that it's play fighting. They only do it when they're really excited. Inside the cage, they groom each other and snuggle so I think their relationship is fine.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

They are precious!


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Basiltheplant said:


> They are precious!


Yeah, they've even gotten more friendly since this post! Yesterday, I had them out while I was doing homework and Beau climbed on my shoulder and started grooming my hair. It was absolutely adorable.


----------

